# Advice on how to start a business !



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Right i know this has been done to death , So firstly sorry for doing this again. However im aware everyone's circumstances are different !.

Basically im 21, Have a decent enough job in IT , Not really overworked or stressed which i love so weekend's i am always up for a good detailing session !..
Now i really want to see myself doing detailing/Valeting in the coming years on a professional level, Currently living with parent's which is fairly normal at my age ,obviously im wanting a place of my own but i figure as i have time and money on my side why not try to start things rolling !.

I have been buying bit's and bob's as i go along not just for my own car but anything i can lay my hand's on , As i don't have a garage  have purchased a large carport gazebo now obviously this is not proffesional but it beats working out in the open and its a start !.

Does anyone have any tip's for me , I know not giving up and persuing the dream is the best one ! but am i going about things the right way ??. Obviously insurence is a must any decent company's ? . 

I should also say have detailed my car, My girlfriends, and two of my friend's cars to a pretty good standard normally taking around 2 days to complete. Should i just carry on with word of mouth and build my knowledge up ? or go to a course.. 

Sorry for such a long post i just need a pointer in the right direction really ! cheers chaps  We all have to start somewhere !


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Guide/Info On Starting Up A Mobile Valeting Business* - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Doing this as a job/living, is not like doing the odd car at the weekend, if its business advise your after id seek advise from a professional business advisor.

All the top guys on here started at the bottom and worked there way up, run of the mill valeting or working preping cars at dealers, you need to get the basics down first, doing 3-4 mates cars is not going to have give you enough experience, with your knowledge/experience, id have to say your not likely to be able to compete yet, detailers are basically the top valeters of the industry, you cant/wont beable to jump to the top of the ladder quite that fast.

To set up a decent mobile set up will cost you 10-20k (in my experience) then the on going costs of adds business growth etc, setting up with a unit you would need about the same behind you + be able to cover rent/rates and so on. insurance will vary.


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats fine , i was not saying that i can now go advertise everywhere and compete. I was just asking for a bit of advice on if i was going the right way about thing's. Are you saying unless you have a job in valeting / prepping in the first place then your not going to get anywhere ??.

Did nobody start themselfs and build up from scratch ?

Im also fully aware this will take years and years before i actually get anywhere , I wasnt planning on having it all my way by next week.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

From an insurance perspective, are you planning to do this from home or will it mobile at your customer's own premises?


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

To start with i will be working from home, But as i will progress i plan to do it at customer's premises.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate to be the harbinger of bad news, but there are a few things to consider when working from home (aside from the possible issues with the council or the deeds of your home).

When a vehicle is left in your care, you are legally responsible under "bailment" for the safekeeping of that vehicle, so if anything happens to it (ie get damaged or worse still stolen), then you will need to foot the bill. The customer's own insurance may pay for the damage, but they will look to you for reimbursement.

Now you can cover customer's vehicles at your home address under a motor trade road risks policy with a home address extension, but at 21, the cost of this will run into thousands of pounds.

If mobile, this risk doesn't exist and you can ask the customer to move their own car thus eliminating the need for an expensive motor trade road risks policy. You should still however take out Public Liability Insurance to protect you (with or without cover for damage to cars you are working upon, depending on your budget). You also must be a legitimate business operating for profit before you can arrange insurance, it won't cover a "hobby" as such.


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats fine mate, Your helping not just beating me down  .

As for liability insurence what does this normally cover, Are we talking accidental damage ? . Also what sort of prices should i be looking at for this it doesnt seem that expensive for a year :S maybe im looking at the wrong ones ..


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

cawsey20 said:


> Did nobody start themselfs and build up from scratch ?


I think some people probably did. You don't have to be a valeter to be able to "detail" - they are two different things in reality. You could be the best valeter in the country, but be completely clueless when it comes to machine polishing.

The difficulty in starting any business is generating customers and having the finance behind you to start up and keep going whilst building your client database. Who's your target audience? What makes you stand out from the next guy? What competition is there nearby? These are things you have to think about.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

cawsey20 said:


> Thats fine mate, Your helping not just beating me down  .
> 
> As for liability insurence what does this normally cover, Are we talking accidental damage ?


I did a guide here mate - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61615


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

cawsey20 said:


> Thats fine , i was not saying that i can now go advertise everywhere and compete. I was just asking for a bit of advice on if i was going the right way about thing's. Are you saying unless you have a job in valeting / prepping in the first place then your not going to get anywhere ??.
> 
> Did nobody start themselfs and build up from scratch ?
> 
> Im also fully aware this will take years and years before i actually get anywhere , I wasnt planning on having it all my way by next week.


I started from the bottom in 1999 and it took me till 2005 to be a "detailing level as a business" but what im trying to point out is you dont have any experience doing it in a professional sense, you can pick alot up from the humble beginning of a valet bay that you will take right the way through with you, doing it on the side is miles apart from running it as a proper business, thats all im pointing out.

It might not be bad idea trying to score a little part time job as a valeter at a dealer or maybe helping out a local valeter as and when they need an extra pair of hands in the spring/summer?


----------

